# fun game



## Shane Mugavin (Oct 1, 2004)

Sorry if this was posted already but this is a pretty fun and addicting game. The best I have seen so far is a low 12 second stop. http://www.pitstopgame.com/


----------



## Kenwood (Oct 18, 2004)

13.061 is all I can do...thats why Im racing rc cars and not indy cars...LOL


----------



## me21 (Nov 7, 2003)

12.594

11.845


11.266



10.72


----------



## Heliopolis (Nov 24, 2005)

I'm the slowest at 13.548


----------



## Kenwood (Oct 18, 2004)

Id be fine if I could get it to stop at the right time... I typically have to click a time or two to inch into the pit....thats where I lose.. 12.01 now..I think if my computer was not so slow it might be easier.. lol


----------



## me21 (Nov 7, 2003)

Kenwood, If you let off right when you cross the center line it should make it close every time, And yes a fast computer helps BIG time.....


----------



## ProSport (Dec 24, 2005)

Cool game! I can't get out of the 13's though. :freak:


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

cool game i just suck at it LOL


----------



## generallee01 (Dec 3, 2005)

36.something i am not good t this game


----------

